# Furry Weekend Atlanta 2010



## Lobo Roo (Mar 25, 2009)

What? It's only a year away! I know, I'm a loser. xD


Seriously, though - who's pumped about the Carnival theme? I want to make Lobo's suit and top hat costume into say, and Ringleader costume or something. (Like at a circus, yeah?) I liked the Valentines theme well enough, but I love having something different to look forward to now. 


I go every year, so barring death or dishonour, I'll be there again. It's my favourite con, hands down.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 25, 2009)

I just went to my first FWA, and I'm sure as hell going every single year from now on. It was such a great experience. Can't wait to go again!


----------



## feartree (Mar 26, 2009)

FWA '09 rocked. It was the first con I ever really stayed all weekend for. I had a blast and met a bunch of neat folks. Will definitely be returning.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be going, but I'll need a roomie. 

But yep, I plan to go. I dunno if I'll have a suit, though.


----------



## TayoftheDead (Mar 27, 2009)

Last year was my first FWA and I had a blast, I'll definitely be going next year


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be going! I've gone every year since year two.


----------

